# New Surge, Long Ride...



## Ms. Collette (Feb 26, 2016)

If you get a somewhat reasonable pax can't you have them change the destination to somewhere close, then have them request a new (non-surge) ride? Sounds like good "customer service" to me.

"I can't guarantee that I'll get the request and you may have to wait for a driver but it'll save you some money."


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Ms. Collette said:


> If you get a somewhat reasonable pax can't you have them change the destination to somewhere close, then have them request a new (non-surge) ride? Sounds like good "customer service" to me.
> 
> "I can't guarantee that I'll get the request and you may have to wait for a driver but it'll save you some money."


Sounds good in theory. Let us know how it works in real time.


----------

